# My handsome boy!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Isn't he gorgeous? :>

Everyone tells me he looks like a possum in the face... :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so precious  He is too adorable!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwww. He is adorable.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

awwwwww, SO cute! That little face!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, he's beautiful! I'm going to become a hedgie snatcher if you post any more pics of that precious face! (But I still think you should...)


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Brillo has a special place in my heart. There's something about that grumpy little face that I just love so much! Yes, he is a handsome boy!!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Ahh those eyes! They're so big and adorable!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love his pink nose. So cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

1You already know how special I think Brillo is!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i love his face!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He does have an adorable possum face!


----------

